# Goodbye INTP.. I'm leaving you today



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Sartreality and I were having a deep chat last night.. and it ended with me becoming more curious about how I feel misplaced and not always connected with the INTP thought process.. Somehow I knew it wasn't quite right..Sart's advice was to look into cognitive function..
Using MBTI, I have scored INTJ,INTP,INFP,ISFP, and ISFJ,
This, I have reasoned is due more to being limited by the choices I have for answers..for example a question that gives me 2 opposite choices will not get a thorough answer.. where as one that offers a degree of responses such as " 1 being least important and 5 being most important" offered a more concise frame to answer in..

This cognitive function test I took allowed me to answer with absolute certainty and honesty.. as it allowed me to score the value I placed on the question or simply not to answer at all..

The results were astonishing.. (which I will not post) But it did suggest that I was an ISTP.. which I have never scored before
But reading the description, Sart and I have to agree, it sounds more like me than any of the other types I have scored.. It also explained several difficulties we were having not understanding how we came to conclusions.. (She is the only REAL intuitive I have met in real life*)
With me not being a true intuitive, but rather one who predicts based on stored experience,emotional memory and data with uncanny accuracy.My acute senses were being mistaken for intuition.. But it is not the same thing at all.. It opened both our eyes to whole new set of possibilities..

I now feel more at ease about who I might be..and how I might better communicate what I know and perceive.. and how I might better learn how to listen to others.. 

So to the INTPs of PC.. I am not one of you.. and it was becoming more apparent every day.. I share your deep thinking and perception.. But you're weird:tongue:.. However, Marino is the most intelligent person on this Forum.. learn from him..

Femme.. formerly known as INTPFemme.. Your thoughts are clear.. your expression impeccable.. you self awareness, astounding.. 

I am sorry to be leaving your company LOL

* PeacePassion is intuitive.. but I only know her from on here


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Heh, seems that these days a lot of people find their "true type". Good job. Hope it works out for you as well. =)


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

ISTPs are awesome, and I'm very happy you found your real type. 

You should feel a lot better now, got that final sense "oh hey I'm here guys".


----------



## char1es (Aug 22, 2009)

First, drop all pretenses.

Second, meditate for a period of time so your mind becomes clear of any desire to want to figure out any type.

Thirdly, halt any desire that manifests into a thought process and make sure they don't become their own living organism.

Fourthly, just be.

The truth lies everywhere but in the mind.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

I still feel deep inside that my T/F function is very balanced.. and most of my scores confirm that, So I could conceivably be ISXP .. Either way I never prone to pretense


----------



## char1es (Aug 22, 2009)

Everybody is and can be balanced. We just need to realize that on an individual level. The MBTI attempts for us to realize this on a collective level, but this is but mere mental knowledge.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm glad to hear MBTI is helping you progess in self-discovery.

Thank you for the mention. :blushed:


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Seems I can score ISFP as well... Both seem very apt at describing me.. the ISxP


----------

